# Help!



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

What do I pair this with? Butcher costume? Business suit? Dirtied up pink dress?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

it looks like a doll head, i'd go with the dirty dress complete with a hair bow!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I think a frilly pink dress would look great with it... Complete with a bloody axe of course.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This looks like a good mask for a psychotic killer that is confined. Similar to the Hannibal Lecter mask.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

*Ned wants to play....*









gettin this guy geared up!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really cool lookin'. What's the rest of the costume look like?


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Still being pieced together....


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Are those mini-strainers for eyes? Awesome ...


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

That is one dangerous looking player!! Count me out this turn


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Oh f**K. That scares me already!


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

I like the dress with it too... Creepy!!!


----------



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it would be cool to see it with a suit. I'm torn between a perfect, really nice looking one or a dirty, ripped up one. I think it could potentially creepier with a nice looking perfect suit.


----------

